# Mites? Lice ?



## Mary had a little goat (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all! I just found this on one of my goats back legs. Any idea of what it is? Mites? Lice? Recommended treatment ? I only noticed it on one of my goats out of 9


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You've got a bad case of mites there.
From medicine cabinet 2020:
*Ivomec/Ivermectin injectable- Used for mites, extreme cases.*
1 cc per 40 lbs- SQ.
Mites signs, scabby legs, ankles, scrotum's, udders are common area's.
Lameness can be seen with severe cases.

Or *Ivermectin pour on- blue liquid-treats mites/lice.*
1 cc per 22 lbs along the topline. Repeat in 2 weeks
Also, remove the scabs and apply Nustock on the effected areas every 3 days.


----------



## Mary had a little goat (Aug 4, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> You've got a bad case of mites there.
> From medicine cabinet 2020:
> *Ivomec/Ivermectin injectable- Used for mites, extreme cases.*
> 1 cc per 40 lbs- SQ.
> ...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes, that's the one.
If you can get the injectable that would get rid of it faster.
Only treat the one with symptoms, but check everyone else thoroughly.
Maybe he can be seperated while he’s got it. If you can clean his bedding out, that will help too.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I would do the ivermectin pour on at 1 cc per 20 lbs. 
Cover the affected areas in NuStock (https://www.jefferspet.com/products/pierces-nu-stock)

You could use Cylence instead of ivermectin pour on. Dosage is 8 cc per 100 lbs


----------



## Mary had a little goat (Aug 4, 2018)

Thankfully I happen to have some of the injectable left and located it! Just got him treated and cleaned the legs and covered with Nu stock! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mary had a little goat (Aug 4, 2018)

21goaties said:


> I would do the ivermectin pour on at 1 cc per 20 lbs.
> Cover the affected areas in NuStock (https://www.jefferspet.com/products/pierces-nu-stock)
> 
> You could use Cylence instead of ivermectin pour on. Dosage is 8 cc per 100 lbs


Thank you!! I happened to find my injectable and got him taken care of, cleaned up and covered in NuStock!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You’re welcome! It is such a nuisance to get, I had 2 last year that got it bad. At least I can pass on what I learned. 
Good thing you had everything on hand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------

